# egid of process



## natris (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello, I am trying to obtain effective gid of a running process, however kinfo_proc structure only contains 

```
gid_t   ki_rgid;        /* Real group id */
gid_t   ki_svgid;       /* Saved effective group id */
gid_t   ki_groups[KI_NGROUPS];  /* groups */
```
Am I missing something? Since it is possible to SELECT processes based on egid when calling sysctl (KERN_PROC_GID), why is it not a part of kinfo_proc?


----------



## jilles@ (Nov 12, 2010)

The first element of the groups vector is the egid.


----------



## natris (Nov 14, 2010)

thank you very much for a prompt answer


----------

